# Smoker/grill combo ideas?



## Mooncatt (Jun 12, 2019)

Another newbie here. I'm starting to consider my first serious smoker purchase, possibly next year if budget allows, so trying to figure out what I want now. To give you an idea where I'm coming from, this is what I currently use.








Laugh all you want (seriously, I don't mind!), but I've been able to do well enough on it. This was smoking about a 14 lb brisket, which people around here enjoyed a lot. Then again, this is Wisconsin, but I'm from Texas and would like my standards a bit higher. Lol. So here's what I'm needing.

I have a large family with my 7th kid on the way. I grill more than smoke, so I'd like something that can do both in the main compartment. The grilling ability in the fire box of offset smokers is just not enough, and my 26" Webber is now undersized. I was thinking something like this.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dyna-Gl...et-Smoker-in-Black-DGSS962CBO-D-KIT/301579506

I don't know much about the Dyna-Glo brand, other than this one is designed to grill in the main compartment from the start. I thought about a reverse flow offset, but wasn't finding any that could pull double duty like this without either being messy or taking a lot of extra work with every use.

Being in Wisconsin, cold weather is obviously a concern, but I don't really smoke in the winter. We do have a tradition of grilling steaks for Christmas, so it will see winter use. My kettle does fine, so I don't think heat loss will be a huge issue for grilling.

I mostly smoke ribs or brisket, but would like to try other stuff with a better smoker.

Same for fuel. I'm currently a charcoal guy with wood chunks when smoking, but would like to try smoking and grilling with just wood now and then.

I'm trying not to break the bank, and not opposed to doing minor modifications to improve performance. Right now I'm trying to keep around a $500 limit. I'll look at something more expensive as long as it's justifiable (I.e. Extra features or not needing any modifications). Spending over $1,000 is just not very feasible if I'm only using it to grill once a week and smoking maybe once a month.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 12, 2019)

I’d be all in on a nice Kamado grill based on what your intentions are.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 12, 2019)

Nothing to laugh at man lots of guys smoke exclusively on kettle's. If you are looking for versatility without breaking the bank I think you got it right there.

Another option would be to buy a smoker and keep using your kettle for grilling purposes. Just depends on what you are looking for IE electric propane offset stick burner etc... Guys talk great about the WSM but not sure it would fit your needs.

A kamado style grill(green egg or kamado joe) might be what you are looking for. Great for grilling and smoking plus its got a million other uses too. Only problem there is they are pretty pricey especially once you start buying accessories.

I would hit up craigslist or marketplace and see what you could find. Lots of good deals that wont kill your budget.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 12, 2019)

I agree with SmokinVOL, nothing to be embarrassed about.  The Weber kettle is a venerable warrior in the BBQ game.  I still use mine and it is almost 40 years old!  Considering your budget, you may want to consider a WSM 22 or perhaps a drum style smoker?  My $0.02...

I have a Dyna-glo smoker and though it works and taught me a great deal about smoking, I would recommend you spend your money on a different brand.


----------



## cansmoke (Jun 12, 2019)

I use my Oklahoma Joe offset barrel smoker as both. THere's a grill in ma1n body and a place for fire.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 12, 2019)

Won't find to many  laugh at a kettle





If you like the kettle go for a WSM .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2019)

I might be mistaken, but can't a WSM also be converted over for grilling?


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 12, 2019)

I've always liked the looks of a horizontal offset for traditional smoking, but I'll look into a kamado style more since so many are recommending it. I don't doubt that it'll work well, but I do have some concerns about them. Ceramics, plus a herd of kids and a couple of rambunctious dogs, just doesn't sound like a good combination to me. I want something that can take an occasional whack without being worried it will be shattered.

Another is the cooking area. For doing long cuts of meat like briskets and ribs, it just seems like a rectangular cooking surface would be able to hold them better without being so cramped. I can do a single brisket for the family, but about to have to move up to four full racks of spare ribs to feed us all and would like to be able to lay them flat instead of on a rack. Even with the 2XL Green Egg, I think that would be pushing it.

And to be honest, most of those styles of grills just look kinda ugly in my opinion. XD

Not going to complain about my kettle grill. Only paid $20 used and it's served me well for years. It's just no longer big enough and is starting to wear out due to age, so keeping it and getting a single purpose smoker isn't really an option.


----------



## texomakid (Jun 12, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I might be mistaken, but can't a WSM also be converted over for grilling?


Absolutely!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jun 12, 2019)

I was going to suggest Assassin Grills, but it looks like it is a little outside of your price range. Does seem to fit what you are looking for though.

https://www.assassin-smokers.com/charcoal-grills/


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 12, 2019)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I was going to suggest Assassin Grills, but it looks like it is a little outside of your price range. Does seem to fit what you are looking for though.
> 
> https://www.assassin-smokers.com/charcoal-grills/



I'll bookmark the page and look at it more later if budget allows. The custom lid colors have me intrigued. Lol


----------



## wbf610 (Jun 12, 2019)

This would be the top end of the budget, really double.  A guy i know just found one used for $550.  Plenty of room though.

https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/charcoal-grills/ranch-series/60020.html


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 12, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I might be mistaken, but can't a WSM also be converted over for grilling?



 Yep!  Take off center section, place grill grate on top of charcoal basket of hot coals, and then you have a kettle grill.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 12, 2019)

I once had a Brinkmann Smoke-N-Pit pro that very much looks like the Dyna Glo.  It produced a ton of food.  No bells or whistles and it worked. And the food was great.  Between that and my 1980's vintage weber 26 or 27 inch kettle (where do you measure the grate at - I need a new one), nothing was off limits. With 7 children, I would keep the grill/smoker simple and sort of inexpensive.  It is real easy to go BBQ broke in a hurry. But if you have the funds, there is Lang and Yoder in the stick burner arena. Just big expensive versions of what you are looking at with some added refinements.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 12, 2019)

Mooncatt said:


> I'll bookmark the page and look at it more later if budget allows. The custom lid colors have me intrigued. Lol


Don’t underestimate looking for used cookers. There are quite a few active Facebook groups and tons for sale. There are some great deals out there and I’ve seen more than a few posted in Wisconsin.


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 12, 2019)

old sarge said:


> It is real easy to go BBQ broke in a hurry.


All of my hobbies tend to be expensive rather quick, which means I don't do much. Not broke yet, though!


jcam222 said:


> Don’t underestimate looking for used cookers. There are quite a few active Facebook groups and tons for sale. There are some great deals out there and I’ve seen more than a few posted in Wisconsin.


Yip, already considering that when I'm ready to pull the trigger. I saw a Good One Open Range locally for $600 that I may have been interested in if I was buying now.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 12, 2019)

Mooncatt said:


> starting to wear out due to age,


I have a kettle that's 30 years old . Cooks the same today , as the day it was new .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2019)

I use a 22" or 26" kettle for most of my shorter smokes, and break out the 22" WSM for the longer cooks. No laughing coming from VT.

Chris


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 17, 2019)

Well I found something to get me by for now. I know it's low end and slightly used, but for $60 including the apple wood cuts and the rolling stand, I couldn't pass it up. I'll likely need to seal it up, but I figure it's still a good buy if it lasts a year or more.







The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning towards one of those Assassin grill/smoker combos (or similar), but that will likely mean saving up longer for it. I think I saw one user mention around a $500 price just for shipping. Ouch. This will tide me over for now.


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 17, 2019)

Mooncatt said:


> All of my hobbies tend to be expensive rather quick, which means I don't do much. Not broke yet, though!
> 
> Yip, already considering that when I'm ready to pull the trigger. I saw a Good One Open Range locally for $600 that I may have been interested in if I was buying now.



Good One Open Range or Old Country Over Under was my first thought if you want grilling surface area and smoke. Certainly an upgrade from the kettle.


----------

